# intro: San Juan 21 moving up



## calden (Aug 11, 2006)

Greetings:

I've been sailing about 6 years. What a great thing to have stumbled upon in middle age! Started with a Sunfish at a lake cabin and bought an O'Day Daysailer for use at home. After a couple of years moved up to a San Juan 21. Then got a slip. Love it, great boat, but I'd like to be able to truly spend the night with my spouse. (Any of this sound familiar?) So I'm currently on the hunt for a 25-28' boat with some interior room. 

I sail on a huge and deep mountain lake in North Idaho, Pend Oreille. Terrific sailing, mostly lighter and consistent winds, but there are times when the wrathful weather Gods raise their heads fast and strong. I definitely practice heaving-to and reefing when the conditions are mild. 

Carlos


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

Hey cald - welcome to SN dude. You'll learn plenty here.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Carlos, if you decide to sell your San Juan 21, let me know. Please PM me.


----------



## cb32863 (Oct 5, 2009)

Welcome Carlos.


----------



## SCatts (Apr 22, 2010)

*Upgrading your boat*

Carlos,

Did you find another boat? I used to sail out of Bayview and one of the things I loved was the ability to put the boat on a trailer in the winter and then put it back in the water every Spring. My vote would be to look at something like a Catalina 25 or something similar. The trailer option is hard to let go. Great place to sail, I miss it and the fickle winds that blow down from the mountain sides.

Steve


----------

